# طلاء الزنك ( جلفنه )



## كميائى محمد سلامه (4 أبريل 2012)

*مكونات حوض الزنك

سيانيد صوديوم - اكسيد زنك - صودا كاويه - منقى زنك - ملمع زنك - انود زنك

مكونات الون

لون اصفر ( رقبة حمامه ) حامض نيتريك مركز

لون ابيض او كرومات الزنك حامض نيتريك مركز

طريقة التشغيل او الطلاء

1- ينظف معدن الحديد او الصاج بستخدام صودا كاويه مع سليكات الصوديوم لازلت الشحوم والزيوت من سطح المعدن
2- شطف جيد ويفضل ماء جارى
3- - ينقع المعدن فى حامض hcl يقوم الحامض ازالة اى عوامل الاكسده من سطح المعدن
4- شطف جيد
5- ربط المعدن بسلك من النحاس ويصل فى طرف السالب من المحول الكهربى
6- وصل الموجب ب انود الزنك
7- توصيل التيار بلمحول الكهربى
8- انتظر حتى ترسيب الزنك على المعدن ويجب ترسيب الزنك على المعدن بسمك مميز 
9- يشطف جيدا
10- غمر المعدن فى الون المطلوب مع تحريك او هز المعدن فى الون حتى تتم عملية الون بنجاح
11- يشطف جيدا
12- يشطف المعدن بماء ساخن او يعرض المعدن لى اشاعة الشمس حتى يجف ويظهر الون جيدا

ارجو ان تستفيده من الموضوع

مع اطيب التمنيات بلتوفيق *


----------



## Abu Laith (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو بان تزيدنا علما


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخى أبو الدرداء

يسعدنى تواجدك فى صفحتى المتواضعه

لك منى كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## mody4ever (27 أبريل 2012)

طيب النسب الخاصه بالمواد الكيميائيه دي ايه ؟ 
و حساب التيار المناسب كام من فضلك 

ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (27 أبريل 2012)

اخى مودى شكرا لتواجدك على صفحتى

النسب المطلوبه لحوض طلاء جلفنه هذه الجلفنه تسمى الجلفنه السيانيدى لان يوجد جلفنه اخرى حامضى تركيبه مختلفه تماما عن هذا الموضوع

النسب المطلوبه للجلفنه السيانيدى

25 جرام اكسيد ذنك على التر 
50 جرام سيانيد صوديوم على التر
80 جرام صودا كاويه على التر
من 1 _ 3 جرام على التر ملمع ذنك
من 1 - 2 جرام منقى ذنك على التر
الالوان

لون ابيض او كرومات الذنك
3 جرام لون ازرق على لتر ماء
5 جرام حامض نيتريك مركز على التر

لون رقبة الحمامه

20 جرام لون على التر

8 جرام حامض نيتريك مركز على التر


----------



## mody4ever (27 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر لحضرتك
هو انا اعرف ان طلاء الزنك 3 انواع
سيانيدي
قلوي 
حمضي 
حضرتك اتكلمت عن مكونات السيانيدي
ممكن تقولنا على مكونات الحمضي و القلوي 
و الفرق بين الـ 3 انواع ؟
و طريقه حساب التيار الكهربي لكل نوع ؟ 
و ايه هو ملمع الزنك ؟؟ 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

طلاء الزنك نوعين فقط القلوى والحامضى

القلوى هوا السيانيدى
بنسبه لتيار الكهرباء من الطبيعى طلاء الزنك يحتاج الى تيار قوى يعنى مثلا لو كان حوض الزنك طول متر فى متر عرض فى متر ارتفاع التيار لاء يقل عن 600 امبير 25 فولت

حسب حجم ووزن قطعة المشغول

بنسبة ما هوا الملمع
الملمع ماده قلويه تتفاعل مع الزنك الموجود فى المحلول او الحوض وظيفيتها تلميع الزنك الموجود على المعدن


----------



## mody4ever (28 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر كمان مره لحضرتك 
انا قصدي ايه الماده العضويه الملمعه للزنك ف حاله الحمضي او القلوي ؟


----------



## naser27 (3 مايو 2012)

أنا سمعت ان السيانيد خطر جدا على الانسان.......ممكن النسب المطلوبه للجلفنه الحامضى؟


----------



## ziadzh (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن المساعدة في كيفية اجراء عمليات الجلفنة على الساخن بالزنك وفق المواصفات
ASTM M123/A123M
Zinc Hot Dib Galvanized


----------



## رياض فن (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد يوناني (16 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الهام مهندس محمد سلامة المحترم
ابحث عن تركيبة ملمع الزنك القلوي محتاج الى تصنيعه والأستفادة منه في الغلفنة على البارد


----------



## خالد يوناني (16 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الهام مهندس محمد سلامة المحترم
ابحث عن تركيبة ملمع الزنك القلوي محتاج الى تصنيعه والأستفادة منه في الغلفنة على البارد 
ابحث عن تطبيقه بنفسي لأرتفاع ثمنه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## saadsat (18 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## saadsat (18 أغسطس 2015)

ولكنى عايز كتاب متخصص عن الجلفنه


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (30 يناير 2020)

السلام عليكم 
كم حوض نحتاج لهذه المكونات وماهو نوع المعدن المستخدم للاحواض وكم هو سمكه وماهي مواصفات المحولة المطلوبة وماهي شروط السلامة الواجب توفرها لهكذا نشاط ؟


----------

